# columbia cycle co



## mygift31 (Sep 10, 2011)

I bought a bike today at a sale and I don't know anything about antique bikes. the front badge says Century Cycle Co. I couldn't make out the numbers under the frame. Tomorrow I will get some pictures of it. But I couldn't find anything out about the company online. I hope someone could help me find out what year it is and an idea of its value.


----------



## mygift31 (Sep 11, 2011)

I can't seem to post pics.


----------



## mygift31 (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## mygift31 (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## mygift31 (Sep 12, 2011)

We've got photos!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 12, 2011)

Great bike!! What are your plans with it? restore?


----------



## bud poe (Sep 12, 2011)

Cecil...  I love it!  Welcome, good to know they're still out there...If it were mine I'd hang it up just like it is...'Course if you wanna ride it you're looking at finding tires (kinda pricey), possibly new wheels and just re-greasing everything.  Best of luck either way, great score!

As for year, if the wheels are 28" (25" O.D. of actual rim), and they appear to be, it's at least a pre-1933.  Could be as early as the late 20's?  

Value is subjective, but in that condition I'd say anywhere between $150-$400 depending on who's buying.  The tank alone could fetch $200 I'd say but it'd be a shame to part this one out....sooo...what'd you pay for it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## OldRider (Sep 12, 2011)

Gorgeous old bike! I can't tell you much about it but I do recognize the rear rack, I'm almost dead certain thats a Wald aftermarket rack. That style of rack first appeared in catalogues in the early 30s and was produced almost unchanged till the late 50s.


----------



## mygift31 (Sep 12, 2011)

*century cycle co.*



mygift31 said:


> We've got photos!!!




I'm probably just going to sell it. I bought on impulse at an auction. I'm not really into antique bikes. So if anyone wants to make an offer, I'll listen.


----------



## mygift31 (Sep 18, 2011)

*century cycle co.*

I don't know how the thread got started with '' Columbia Cycle Co.'', but it should have read Century Cycle Co. Does anyone know anything about this company? I have tried to find it online and can't seem to find anything about it.


----------



## mygift31 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Century Cycle Co.*

Oh yea, I found the #'s on the bottom side of the sprocket. They look like        5 105 18


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 18, 2011)

With some wrenching and massaging, this could be a really cool bicycle. You should be able to get $200-300 easily here.


----------

